# Modem Treiber installieren aber wie?



## BeeSTy (28. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen,

habe jetzt mal Linux installiert. Funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut nur das Modem funktioniert nicht. Habe mir schon einen passenden Treiber auf Link runtergeladen.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich den installieren oder einrichten muss.
Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

MFG
Benjamin

P.S.: Achja habe Suse 8.1


----------



## hulmel (28. Januar 2004)

Ganz einfach: Mit "tar xvzf Datei" entpacken und danach das "README" lesen.


----------



## BeeSTy (28. Januar 2004)

Hi

wohin muss ich die dateien den entpacken oder ist das wurst?
In der Readme stand zwar was, allerdings auf englisch und naja in Englisch steh ich momentan zwischen 5-6  
Und einige Punkte in der Readme eigentlich schon die ersten waren für mich einfach unverständlich...leider

Wäre stark wenn mir jemand eine Art Crashkurs durch die Installation geben könnte?!

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## BeeSTy (29. Januar 2004)

Kann mir keiner Helfen?


----------



## DrachenKaiser (29. Januar 2004)

Guten Tag,
Wenn es sich um Source code handelt mache Folgendes:

Gehe mal in die Konsole.Wechsle in das Verzeichnis wo sich die Datei ist 
befindet.
Dann tippe: tar xvzf Datei ein.Wechsle nun in das Verzeichnis was erstell wurde,
es heißt so wie  der Dateiname  bloß ohne Endung.
Tippe dann mal ./configure ein .Dann  make -f Makefile und zu letzt
make install dann sollte eigentlich der Treiber Installiert sein.


----------



## hulmel (29. Januar 2004)

@DrachenKaiser: Knapp daneben.


> _Original geschrieben von BeeSTy _
> *wohin muss ich die dateien den entpacken oder ist das wurst?
> *


Nein. Egal. 

Crashkurs:

1. Kernelsourcen installieren
2. In das Verzeichnis slmdm-2.X.X wechseln.
3. make
4. su
5. usb: make install-usb
AMR/CNR/PCI: make install-amr
6.  ./slver -c
7. /etc/modules.conf anpassen 
Add 'options' directive line to file '/etc/modules.conf':
for example: options slmdm country=GERMANY


> naja in Englisch steh ich momentan zwischen 5-6


Toter Baum: Langenscheidt
Online: dict.leo.org
und selbst übersetzen.


----------



## BeeSTy (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@DrachenKaiser: Also um Source handelt es sich scheinbar nicht, hat nämlich nicht funktioniert  

@hulmel: Deine Version hat (bei mir) auch nicht funktioniert, liegt aber wohl an mir zumindestens wusste ich teils nicht was ich machen soll.
zB: Punkt 1 oder Punkt 3: soll ich die Datei make öffnen und daran dann Punkt 4 usw. machen?
Und eine datei Install(xxx) gibbet auch nicht?!

MFG und Danke
Benjamin


----------



## hulmel (1. Februar 2004)

Als erstes solltest Du die Kernelsourcen installieren, ohne die geht es nicht.

"make" ist ein Befehl. Die Steueranweisungen stehen in einem Makefile (hier "Makefile").
Mit "make" übersetzt Du den Treiber, mit "make install-usb" installierst Du den USB-Treiber und mit "make install-amr" installierst Du den PCI/...-Treiber.
"install-amr" und "install-usb" findest Du im Makefile.


----------

